# Total and complete annihilation!!



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

an·ni·hi·la·tion (-n-lshn) Pronunciation Key Audio pronunciation of "annihilation" [P]
n.

1.
1. The act or process of annihilating.
2. The condition of having been annihilated; utter destruction.

you hath been warned, sir. time to pay the piper!! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!







​


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Been here less than two weeks and already a bombing bastage !!!

WTG !!!! 

Way to jump in feet/cigars first !!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

You gotta be kidding me......


Someone sound the all clear when the devestation is over......I'm going in the safe room. 

I think this'n gonna hurt somebody !!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I know darn well who you are! You aint gettin over on me...


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

:gn :gn 8555 7498 6400 2834 :gn :gn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Go git em, Cabal!!!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

not again!! these guys are insane!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hittem hard SC, that's going to hurt...:r


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

*Fire two!!
4797310048986*


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

pffftttt....


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

He's on a roll... Number 2???


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

What? Again? So soon????


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

This should be good.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

LOL, sea based attacks now!!
No hamlet, burg, atoll, or backwoods hidey hole is safe.



GET 'EM BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

The Skype Cabal is at it again........

Hmm who is this character from behind the cloak????

I will put 10 misc cigars up for whomever identifies and brings this bomber to justice!!!! We can not stand for sea based attacks...... We must protect our mailboxes and our sanity.

Let the man hunt begin!!

:z


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

Another missile is en route to the target area.


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

Fire!

8555749937487568


Mwuhahahahahahahaha!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

OMG! The Skype Cabal is on the loose!


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> The Skype Cabal is at it again........
> 
> Hmm who is this character from behind the cloak????
> 
> ...


_*oh ye of questioning belief. this kind of gesture will only get you put on the top of the detruction list!! and it will not be a favorable destruction either! ever heard of Tamborils? or Cremosas? or Lars Tetans? if not ... you will!! and you will rue the day you asked the wrong question about the Cabal!!

back off now ... or reap the consequences!!*_​


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Ooohhh...Cremosas! YaY! :r


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, this is another ape in disguise, creating a new account just to anhiliate his or her counterparts. Slick...:w :w :w  o


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

You know what? There are numerous anon. bombers out there who prefer to nuke their target w/o receiving personal acknowledgment for their actions individually or as a group.

I think it is pretty cool. Pure essence of bombing w/ NO expectation of return fire.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Skype Cabal said:


> :gn8555 7498 6400 2834:gn


Go Get'em:gn :z


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> You know what? There are numerous anon. bombers out there who prefer to nuke their target w/o receiving personal acknowledgment for their actions individually or as a group.
> 
> I think it is pretty cool. Pure essence of bombing w/ NO expectation of return fire.


Agreed, didnt quite communicate that so well in my prior post!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Skype Cabal said:


> _*oh ye of questioning belief. this kind of gesture will only get you put on the top of the detruction list!! and it will not be a favorable destruction either! ever heard of Tamborils? or Cremosas? or Lars Tetans? if not ... you will!! and you will rue the day you asked the wrong question about the Cabal!!
> 
> back off now ... or reap the consequences!!*_​


o :al :w o


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Skype Cabal said:


> _*oh ye of questioning belief. this kind of gesture will only get you put on the top of the detruction list!! and it will not be a favorable destruction either! ever heard of Tamborils? or Cremosas? or Lars Tetans? if not ... you will!! and you will rue the day you asked the wrong question about the Cabal!!
> 
> back off now ... or reap the consequences!!*_​


whats wrong with lars?
I love em'!

and tamborils?

We will find out who you are and put you to justice.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Bomb them into oblivion Skype dude


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

we need back up, this is gonna get ugly I have a feeling! :gn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> You know what? There are numerous anon. bombers out there who prefer to nuke their target w/o receiving personal acknowledgment for their actions individually or as a group.
> 
> I think it is pretty cool. Pure essence of bombing w/ NO expectation of return fire.


:tpd:

Although, the thought of an all cremosa return fire sounds appealing ... so long as I'm not the recipient! :r :r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

methinks there are red herrings posted here


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

It appears through a slew of PM's that the Cavelry is beginning to make sense of the previous attacks. Gentleman prepare for battle!!! I wonder how many Cremosas fit in a trogan horse!!! :gn :gn :gn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

dawgboy said:


> we need back up, this is gonna get ugly I have a feeling! :gn


Coasties always need back-up


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

Making a list and checking it twice .

Behold the wrath of the Skype Cabal in the very near future.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ooohhhh skype cabal - you are the man....flexing all that muscle- makes a girl simply swoon !!!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Coasties always need back-up


:r you are funny....if I remember correctly, and I do, when I was in Texas during a navy load up, they asked us for protection!

nice cheap shot :r

:fu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> ooohhhh skype cabal - you are the man....flexing all that muscle- makes a girl simply swoon !!!


:r :r Where's the Skype muscle flexing emoticon when you need it?!?!???


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Skype Cabal said:


> Making a list and checking it twice .
> 
> Behold the wrath of the Skype Cabal in the very near future.


o


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

:s :s


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Rploaded said:


> o


nice avatar!:r

just begging for a bomb aren't we!?!?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

dawgboy said:


> :r you are funny....if I remember correctly, and I do, when I was in Texas during a navy load up, they asked us for protection!
> 
> nice cheap shot :r


That's because the water was too shallow for real ships...   Hey, you know the Navy we take shots whenever we can... :r


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

hollywood said:


> nice avatar!:r
> 
> just begging for a bomb aren't we!?!?


Hahaha Not considering the threat of Cemosas.... I am working with victims to figure out who it is,and with the help of the others the Cabal will be brought to justice.....
Its sort of like playing a game of Clue with a CSI twist. With what we have to go on, I am sure it was not with the candle stick in the dining room...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Rploaded said:


> Hahaha Not considering the threat of Cemosas.... I am working with victims to figure out who it is,and with the help of the others the Cabal will be brought to justice.....
> Its sort of like playing a game of Clue with a CSI twist. With what we have to go on, I am sure it was not with the candle stick in the dining room...


i guess we all need a hobby!?:r

keep us all posted as to your progress!! should be fun .... kind of like watching a train wreck!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Hahaha Not considering the threat of Cemosas.... I am working with victims to figure out who it is,and with the help of the others the Cabal will be brought to justice.....
> Its sort of like playing a game of Clue with a CSI twist. With what we have to go on, I am sure it was not with the candle stick in the dining room...


Maybe you should report them to Legion... that would fix them...


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

_let the destruction commence!!

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!_​


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Skype Cabal said:


> _let the destruction commence!!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!_​


I suggest you wave your white flag now or suffer the consequences............. We do have a firing strategy in place......You can know that now I know who you are!!! If you doubt me I know you need this....

http://www.drugstore.com/qxc9329_333181_sespider/childrens_cold_medicine/childrens_cold_medicine.htm

Let the games begin!!!!

:gn :gn :gn :gn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Sniff, sniff...:r


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

o


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Everyone STAND DOWN! This Skype character is laying gorillas out for the count!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Who got hit? It is just smoke and mirrors??


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

This "skype cabal" gorilla is going to have to pipe down now. The word is out and the pants are down!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> This "skype cabal" gorilla is going to have to pipe down now. The word is out and the pants are down!


don't keep it a secret! are you gonna let us all know or what!?!?


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

dunng said:


> Who got hit? It is just smoke and mirrors??


One of the targets should be obliterated today.

One target has been naughty, the other nice.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I am not paying attention to this thread at all...I consider it a hoax!

Kinda like the Nip and Tuck thread...aged and hokey!!


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> This "skype cabal" gorilla is going to have to pipe down now. The word is out and the pants are down!


My pants are not down!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Did someone give cabal a wedgie or something?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

The answer is in the posts!! 

The Cabal should be :sl for being so careless.......

:gn :gn :z


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

dunng said:


> He's on a roll... Number 2???


Fire four on the second target.










Oh... Third target acquired, take cover!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

shenanigans!!!!!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Skype Cabal said:


> Fire four on the second target.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just gets better by the hour...... o


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Skype Cabal said:


> _*oh ye of questioning belief. this kind of gesture will only get you put on the top of the detruction list!! and it will not be a favorable destruction either! ever heard of Tamborils? or Cremosas? or Lars Tetans? if not ... you will!! and you will rue the day you asked the wrong question about the Cabal!!
> 
> back off now ... or reap the consequences!!*_​


:r :fu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Coasties always need back-up


:r :r :r


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

(of devastation!!)​


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

dunng said:


> (of devastation!!)​


:tpd:


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> :tpd:


Sadly none can be produced..........I say bust out the o and :al and some good :w and enjoy the sanctity of our never to be violated domains........I see a white flag in the distance....


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Sadly none can be produced..........I say bust out the o and :al and some good :w and enjoy the sanctity of our never to be violated domains........I see a white flag in the distance....


I think you spoke too soon! wOw! That was a good hit Cabal!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=44546


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Sometimes we all need a push to produce results


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Sometimes we all need a push to produce results


Nope. Sometimes USPS takes a day or two two arrive that is all.
Also BTW - you have roused the wrath of the Cabal.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Wrath smath...


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> I think you spoke too soon! wOw! That was a good hit Cabal!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=44546


Umm... ok hit... :s :s


----------

